# Just Broke In New 26rs



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone,

We just got our new Outback 26RS last Wednesday. I had business in South Dakota and stopped in at a dealer in Council Bluffs, IA on Tuesday and told him I would be back to get it on Wednesday. They were great to deal with and we left for a float trip on Friday in Steelville, Missouri. Everything went smooth except for some small things that can be fixed easily. This is a great Forum for information. From me my wife and 3 daughters I hope to see you in the campgrounds around Missouri.

Todd

2005 26RS
2004 Ford F150 Supercrew 5.4


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll LOVE the 26 RS with three kids and a half-ton tow vehicle. Congrats.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ah yes, another 26RS. Our numbers are growing. Make sure you vote in the "Which model do you have Poll"

Welcome, and congrats on the new Outback.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well..........it's not a 21RS, but at least it's an outback

Just kidding







Congrats on your new trailer and enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

todd action

welcome aboard and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No it not a 21RS Mike (ITS A 26RS







) just kidding mike.

Welcome toddot to the group and congrats on the 26RS from another 26RS.
Glad you first time out went smooth.
You can always deal with little things.
Don action


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

Just thought I'd pipe in and welcome a fellow 26RS'er. I picked mine up last Friday! Love it to death already.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I too will welcome a fellow 26RS. We camp with my brother in law and his wife and this rig is just right for 4 adults.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT







Great choice.
Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

26RS forever!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard...glad you found us.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Another 26rs! Great choice,







and welcome to the BEST forum!
Fred


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> Another 26rs! Great choice,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome toddot...as a perspective 26 buyer (this week), can you tell me what "little" things went wrong so I can anticipate. And for the rest of you...GREAT WEBSITE!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

AFCamper,

What do you mean, "prospective?" Get off your duff and go BUY one!!









Seriously, you'll love it.

Have a great time picking out your new home.









Mark


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congrat's and welcome ... I've had my Outback for 3 months, taken it on 5 trips so far, (trip #6 in 4 days), and will tell anyone that will listen that you can't o wrong with an Outback.

Again, welcome and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> ...as a perspective 26 buyer (this week), can you tell me what "little" things went wrong so I can anticipate. And for the rest of you...


AFCamper,

The little things that we experienced would most likely happen with any camper. Things to check for are loose water connections, loose electrical connections (check the breaker panel for loose terminals, periodically, as the vibration from traveling on the road can loosen them). Small fit and finish items. I don't know what problems our original poster suffered but, most are common to all models.

Tim


----------



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

AFcamper,

The little things were not that bad..The shower leaked, which turned out to be a loose drain and caulking around the base. I bought my camper 4 hours away from home so I just fixed that myself. You can get a great deal if you haven't bought one yet. I got the 2005 26RS for $15,850.00 total with a battery, sewer hose, and filled propane tanks. Good Luck!!


----------

